# Let’s Catalogue 2.0 Update Items - currently in stage 1



## shellbell (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi friends! Since the update is going to be dropping lots of new furniture items I was considering _am_ hosting free cataloging events.

This post is mainly for checking if people would be interested in participating and helping out/pooling resources.
_This thread is now for collecting and organizing items._



Spoiler:  disclosure



This is only for the newly added items that can be ordered. meaning no furniture that already exists pre 2.0 update, and no items you can’t “order” with in game bells.



This is my rough plan:
*[WE ARE HERE]*stage 1. First couple days after update - Private flights/trips, mailed donations. heavy on collecting. disorganized to no cataloging at all (really relying on people donating/pooling resources at this stage)
stage 2. After a few (6-10) sets have been collected (estimate a week after update?) - Open for cataloging, queue-ing system where people who have contributed in stage 1 will get priority
stage 3. Growth period - Rotating catalog-ables as new ones get added (schedule TBD)
stage 4. Collection complete - Format change to booked sessions for a period of time

Just planning on getting 1 of each item as Reese/Cyrus can colour them. Maybe I'll plan to gather all colours after each new item has been collected.



If you are interested please leave a post saying if you:

would be interested in attending
a ) are keen to ***donate b ) are also open to TT to gather more stock during stage 1
what days of the week and time of day you are available in EST (this is for determining the best time(s) to host. if you're available 1am-6am EST please still say so, i'm up at all hours.)
would like to be pinged if/when I open and updates
List of still needed items:





						Catalog Priority for Pit by shellbell | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Catalog Priority for Pit, a list by shellbell containing 5 items




					villagerdb.com
				





*EDIT: The Cataloging shall commence on Friday the 12th.*
For new users interested, you can leave a message saying you would like to be pinged when I open, or watch this thread linked here: The Cataloging Pit


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 17, 2021)

Seems like an interesting idea!


----------



## Mary (Oct 17, 2021)

Heyo, I've done cataloging stuff in the past and it's gone well, I'd love to help.  I have an island that's basically empty that I can use for hosting. I can't guarantee that I'll be super reliable before mid-december because finals might make me pretty busy in late november, but in general I'll try to help when I can! I'm mostly free weekday nights after 7pm, and am also in EST. Feel free to ping me or pm me anytime.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 17, 2021)

1.Yes, I would like to catalogue any new orderable items that can’t be customized a different color with C&R.
2. Yes, I would like to help as well. I tt so hopefully I can be of some help.
3. My days off are unpredictable and are always changing. However, I can be online from 11 am till 3 pm and midnight till 3 am EST.
I can also leave my gate open during work hours, you’ll just have to give me a time to be ready by.
4. Yes, you can ping me. I’ll watch this thread as well.


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 17, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> Seems like an interesting idea!



Ah, I suppose I should say if I want to contribute or not. 

I think I'll be too busy, but I will definitely keep an eye out for new items and if I come across anything that seems to be 'rare,' I'd be more than happy to donate those items.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 17, 2021)

1. I am interested in attending!
2. I can donate, both items and I can help host cataloging space. I have a large area only a few steps from my airport that could work well for this.
3. I'm more or less available any day. I can't do anything in the mornings, but afternoon/evening/late night EST is all good for me. I'm in CST, only 1 hour different from you, so it probably wouldn't be any issue for us to meet up to swap items.
4. Sure, you can ping me!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 18, 2021)

Interested in attending
Keen to donate
Not sure about timezones! I think around 7 PM EST - 7 AM EST, most days
Pings are fine!


----------



## satine (Oct 18, 2021)

1. Will absolutely love to attend!
2. Would be very happy to help donate! The first two weeks will be very busy for me so I might not be around too much but I will be playing sporadically of course. After that and especially well into December I'll be playing avidly so will be able to contribute much more.
         2b: I don't TT on my main island but I am open to doing so on my alternate at least for this period!  
3. Evenings after around 5pm EST on weekdays, mornings and afternoons on weekends.
4. Please ping me! I am very forgetful haha.


----------



## Nayu (Oct 18, 2021)

1. I'd love to attend! 
2. Yeah, I'm keen to donate! 
3. Uh I think my timezone may be a problem, but I'm usually online in the morning (EST)! On weekends, I can also be online at night/late night (starting from 9pm EST, I think)! 
4. Yes, please ping me!


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 18, 2021)

I love this idea and I would attend.
I would help donating new furniture I collect! B) yes I TT all the time so no problem with it
Best time would be the weekend and in the morning like 7-8 am! I am in GMT+1 timezone and I usually don't play in the middle of the night.
Yes I want to be pinged


----------



## shellbell (Oct 18, 2021)

Seems like everyone who is interested in attending so far would gladly donate, so I've added a more concise b) section to questions 2


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 18, 2021)

TTing is totally fine for me - hopefully I am lucky with new furniture. I will alsl buy the new Poki furniture and they are hopefully reorderable.


----------



## xSany (Oct 18, 2021)

1. I would absolutely love attending the catalogue party
2. I will do my best to be able to donate new items
3. I will most definitely be available the weekend the update dropped
4. Please ping me
Thank you so much for doing this! I hope it will be a blast <3


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 18, 2021)

This is such a good idea, thank you for doing this 

1. I would really like to attend!
2a. I’d be happy to donate items! 
2b. I can TT a bit to try to gather more! 
3. I’m in GMT, so could attend any time between ~8am to ~6pm EST, most days 
4. Please ping me


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 18, 2021)

I'd be interested I think! I'm also helping over at *ACC*.


----------



## droqen (Oct 18, 2021)

1. Yes
2. I dont really tt but I can donate occasionally!
3. Anyday, 2pm-10pm est
4. obviously!!


----------



## b100ming (Oct 18, 2021)

1. I’d love to attend! I catalog furniture even though I closed my shop, and I love the things I saw in the direct
2. I’ll donate if you need things I manage to get (how do they fit furniture into those teeny little boxes?!)
3. I’ll be more active once the update drops but it’s hard to say when I’ll be on. 
4. HECK YEAH
I like getting pinged


----------



## shellbell (Oct 18, 2021)

b100ming said:


> (how do they fit furniture into those teeny little boxes?!)


what teeny little boxes?


----------



## b100ming (Oct 18, 2021)

shellbell said:


> what teeny little boxes?


The balloon ones


----------



## Dracule (Oct 18, 2021)

Would you be interested in attending? *Yes! It sounds like a great idea.* 
A) Are you keen to donate B) Are you also open to TT and gather more stock during stage 1? *I’m keen to donate! (And, yes, I TT all the time anyway, haha.) I’ve been wanting to do something like this anyway cus there’s going to be so much furniture to unlock.*
What days of the week and time of day are you available in EST? (this is for determining the best time(s) to host). *I’m available most times, EXCEPT 1:00pm - 4:30pm EST (Tue/Wed/Thu) and 1:00pm - 3:30pm EST (Sunday).*
Would you like to be pinged if/when I open and update? *YES! Thank you so much!*


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 18, 2021)

b100ming said:


> The balloon ones


lol This probably wasn't a serious question, but there's a reason the items turn into leaves when you pick them up, the furniture items are actually just leaves that a tanuki (presumably Tom Nook) turned into an item.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 18, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> lol This probably wasn't a serious question, but there's a reason the items turn into leaves when you pick them up, the furniture items are actually just leaves that a tanuki (presumably Tom Nook) turned into an item.


Still! How do those huge items become a leaf? IT MAKES NO SENSE!!!


----------



## shellbell (Oct 18, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Still! How do those huge items become a leaf? IT MAKES NO SENSE!!!


japanese folklore spirt-magic


----------



## Megaroni (Oct 18, 2021)

I would love this, and I'd love to tt to help collect everything if I end up having the time/energy. Otherwise I would love to donate bells to anyone who does wanna help collect everything. My schedule is pretty flexible but also my energy levels have been inconsistent so sadly I can't come up with times and days

Edit: and yes I'd like to be pinged


----------



## shellbell (Oct 18, 2021)

16 interested parties so far, pretty good traction 18 days out.
thinking about how to organize gathering the stuff... 
also if any of you earlier posters could edit your posts to include question 2.b) that would be appreciated thank you!


----------



## Megaroni (Oct 18, 2021)

shellbell said:


> 16 interested parties so far, pretty good traction 18 days out.
> thinking about how to organize gathering the stuff...
> also if any of you earlier posters could edit your posts to include question 2.b) that would be appreciated thank you!


Maybe we could work in shifts? Like assign each person a time of day to search, have a list of whatever that person managed to donate, then the next person that searches gets access to that list and finds things that aren't on that list


----------



## Dracule (Oct 18, 2021)

Megaroni said:


> Maybe we could work in shifts? Like assign each person a time of day to search, have a list of whatever that person managed to donate, then the next person that searches gets access to that list and finds things that aren't on that list


Love this idea! I’m willing to sign up to be one of the first to go if it works. Easier to get as much stuff as possible.


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 18, 2021)

I am interested in this!

I am keen on donating and TT, which is no issue for me.

I am free Mondays and Fridays.

Definitely okay to ping me.


----------



## Dewy (Oct 18, 2021)

i would be interested in attending!
i can totally donate and i'm willing to time travel
6pm - 3am EST on weekdays, all day on weekends
yes please!


----------



## Edge (Oct 18, 2021)

I’m interested 
I can donate but I don‘t time travel
Anytime after 7pm on weekdays except 4pm on Tuesday, Weekends are free
Yes it‘s okay


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Oct 18, 2021)

1. Interested!
2. I can donate and can also TT
3. Available hours: 7am-11am on weekdays, all day *except *11am-8pm on weekends
4. Please ping me!


----------



## shellbell (Oct 18, 2021)

Megaroni said:


> Maybe we could work in shifts? Like assign each person a time of day to search, have a list of whatever that person managed to donate, then the next person that searches gets access to that list and finds things that aren't on that list


That's a really good idea! I'm gonna make a signup sheet with time slots for dropping off items.


----------



## shellbell (Oct 19, 2021)

i've started a new island to accommodate the possible large amount of items 

.... does anyone have simple wooden fencing? I chopped my trees and can't make anymore


----------



## shellbell (Oct 19, 2021)

shellbell said:


> i've started a new island to accommodate the possible large amount of items
> 
> .... does anyone have simple wooden fencing? I chopped my trees and can't make anymore


won't be needing any more fencing for now, thank you for considering!


----------



## satine (Oct 19, 2021)

shellbell said:


> won't be needing any more fencing for now, thank you for considering!



updated my answer to reflect the new question. 

also, I have 50 simple wooden fencing if you'd like extra!!!! I don't plan to use it anytime soon so I'm happy to send it over.


----------



## jadetine (Oct 19, 2021)

I am interested in attending
I do not time travel, but I am happy to donate and mail items
I am available every day from 8AM - 5 PM EST, and 10PM+ except during meals
I will watch the thread, so no need to ping me specifically
Suggestions


I recommend collecting all variants of each item for the catalog island. The video showed Cyrus customizing the Lighthouse, which is an airport-locked item, but I don’t know for sure if the customization will apply for the regular individual furniture catalog variants, which are all orderable as separate entries normally. Also, it is more valuable to have the items orderable from the catalog for convenience. Also, gotta make use of the community gathering while we can!
Get people to add you as a friend so we can mail each other items when your gates are closed.
The limit is 2 items from catalog and 2 items from inventory per day.
Rather than using fencing, dividing groups of items by water trenches or by cliff jumps is also useful in that it doesn’t block the view or the player access. The downside is that beaches don’t work for this and laying cliffs is more work.
Do not use holes dug up by the regular shovel to divide groups. These disappear overnight.
When setting up the catalog areas, grouping items is important for organization, but also the grouping shape can be made more convenient for cataloggers if they have room to drop in a 3x3 grid (order of drop shown here, where the player is in the center and facing the "camera"):


7

9

8

5

1

6

3

2

4


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Oct 19, 2021)

1. I love visiting catalogs islands on Facebook so I would absolutely love to visit. 
2. Yes to donating and TT. 
3. I have weird hours during the week. I can't give hours I am busy since I am on call. Normally my weekends are free. 
4. Please ping me.


----------



## shellbell (Oct 19, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I recommend collecting all variants of each item for the catalog island. The video showed Cyrus customizing the Lighthouse, which is an airport-locked item, but I don’t know for sure if the customization will apply for the regular individual furniture catalog variants, which are all orderable as separate entries normally. Also, it is more valuable to have the items orderable from the catalog for convenience. Also, gotta make use of the community gathering while we can!


Just watched the R/C segment again, I noticed "grand piand" and "soft-serve lamp" were customizable through them. So the customization will definitely apply to the regular catalog stuff. Which isn't to say collecting the variants are off the table, I am waiting for some kind of list to come out before deciding.


----------



## jadetine (Oct 19, 2021)

shellbell said:


> Just watched the R/C segment again, I noticed "grand piand" and "soft-serve lamp" were customizable through them. So the customization will definitely apply to the regular catalog stuff. Which isn't to say collecting the variants are off the table, I am waiting for some kind of list to come out before deciding.


OH THAT'S GREAT! Phew. No pressure; this is a very kind thing to do and it can be super stressful to host and check the status of all items on a routine basis... I've certainly lost a few items when people disconnect by accident or other issues pop up, so I'm happy to mail backup items whenever.


----------



## shellbell (Oct 20, 2021)

Added my friend code SW-6597-6032-8705 (ShelliBean) to the OP for the option to mail donation items. I think this method works best for non TT-ers who will only be gathering a couple items per day. So I'm pinging some people too see if anyone is interested in registering for friend mail! If you are, add me, and let me know when you'll be available to pay a visit. 

@Mary @DJStarstryker @Millysaurusrexjr @Nayu @xSany @ReeBear @b100ming @Edge


----------



## elo-chan (Oct 20, 2021)

Definitely interested in attending!
Open to donating via mail. I prefer not to TT if I can.
Available weekends from 1pm-7pm EST or weekdays 9pm-1am EST.
Sure I'd appreciate a ping!


----------



## shellbell (Oct 20, 2021)

elo-chan said:


> Open to donating via mail.


oo thank you! please add me as a friend on the nintendo switch, and let me know when you are available to either host or visit me with the "allow friends only" option. That's the only way to register people to be on your mailing list in the game.


----------



## elo-chan (Oct 20, 2021)

shellbell said:


> oo thank you! please add me as a friend on the nintendo switch, and let me know when you are available to either host or visit me with the "allow friends only" option. That's the only way to register people to be on your mailing list in the game.


Just added you! I am Vivi. I can make a quick visit within the next 2 hours if you're free. Or after I get back from work which is around 8pm EST.


----------



## shellbell (Oct 20, 2021)

elo-chan said:


> Just added you! I am Vivi. I can make a quick visit within the next 2 hours if you're free. Or after I get back from work which is around 8pm EST.


I've opened my gates. I'll just leave it on for a bit, come any time!


----------



## satine (Oct 20, 2021)

shellbell said:


> Added my friend code SW-6597-6032-8705 (ShelliBean) to the OP for the option to mail donation items. I think this method works best for non TT-ers who will only be gathering a couple items per day. So I'm pinging some people too see if anyone is interested in registering for friend mail! If you are, add me, and let me know when you'll be available to pay a visit.



I did want to add! Since I forgot to. Even though I don't TT on my main island, I'd love to contribute from that one was well. Would it be okay if I'm included on this list from my main? This will probably be more manageable for me for the first two weeks following the release the game as I have a HUGE grad school test on Nov 17th! After that, I'll be able to dedicate time to TTing/large amounts of time hunting. But at first it might be easier for me to contribute with just my main / non TTing island!!


----------



## shellbell (Oct 20, 2021)

satine said:


> I did want to add! Since I forgot to. Even though I don't TT on my main island, I'd love to contribute from that one was well. Would it be okay if I'm included on this list from my main? This will probably be more manageable for me for the first two weeks following the release the game as I have a HUGE grad school test on Nov 17th! After that, I'll be able to dedicate time to TTing/large amounts of time hunting. But at first it might be easier for me to contribute with just my main / non TTing island!!


Yes of course! Definitely focus on your grad exam before animal crossing LOL. I'll edit the information you've given to be on both lists.
And let me know when you've added me + when you're available to visit to enable mailing


----------



## shellbell (Oct 21, 2021)

giving this a bump to see if there are interested people in the late night hours.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 21, 2021)

1. I’m definitely interested in attending
2. a. I would like to help donate by mail and/or by visiting, b. don’t plan on tting much but if needed and also depending on my mood (dealing with pet loss right now) I may.
3. Evening works better for me in EST. Probably after 10 pm since I do the kitty litter then and give my kitty her medicine. I am free in the afternoon sometimes too depending when i get up, but we eat some days (not every day or on specific days so i can’t say beforehand what day we’re eating as a family) 4:30 pm the earliest and 6:00 maybe the latest.
4. I have this thread watched but just in case I miss the notifications, I’d still like to be pinged please 

Just to clarify, you want us to donate nook mile items and ones that can be ordered from the catalogue (any variation or of each?) As well as the new items that are being released with the update? 

Do you want us post here what we’re sending so you don’t get duplicates?


----------



## xara (Oct 21, 2021)

oh, this is so generous of you to want to do! 

*1. would you be interested in attending? *
i’ll probably try to get as many of the items on my own as i can first, but i’d definitely be interested in attending a few times!

*2. a) are you keen to donate? b) are you also open to tt’ing and gathering more stock during stage 1?*
i’d love to donate and am totally down to do so, though my donations will probably be a bit slow since i don’t tt all that much unless i’m trying to move a villager out or catch up after taking a hiatus from the game. i’m totally down to be switch friends with you as well so that i can mail you stuff! 

*3. what days of the week and time of day are you available in EST? (this is for determining the best time(s) to host).*
i’m available monday-sunday, though the actual times that i’m available vary. i’ll say that i’m most often available between 2pm-3am EST.

*4. would you like to be pinged if/when i open and update?*
yes, thank you!


----------



## shellbell (Oct 21, 2021)

@Dunquixote if you are open to donation by mail, add me as a switch friend and visit my island just so i'm registered as someone you can mail stuff to 
I will also post a signup sheet for large quantity drop offs at a later date, just so people will know their schedules better/not forget haha.

*you want us to donate nook mile items and ones that can be ordered from the catalogue (any variation or of each?) *
I will only be seeking items that are orderable from the catalogue. (just any variation for now)
*As well as the new items that are being released with the update? *
Only seeking new 2.0 update items.

*Do you want us post here what we’re sending so you don’t get duplicates?*
You can post here if you like, I will be organizing a sheet for viewing once the update hits and a list of update items can be found to better tally.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2021



xara said:


> i’m totally down to be switch friends with you as well so that i can mail you stuff!


Amazing! Let me know when you've added me and are available for a visit to my island to register the option to mail


----------



## Zakira (Oct 21, 2021)

1. This is a great idea! I'd love to attend and catalogue the new items.
2. I'd be happy to donate but I rarely time travel and there are many others who have already offered to donate so I probably won't be very helpful but I'll try lol.
3. By November my schedule will be completely different as I will have less responsibilities which is great! I should hopefully be available everyday in the afternoons and most evenings. I'm in EST.
4. Yes I'd like to be pinged.
I don't have access to my switch right now but I'll add your friend code soon so I can mail you any items I may get. Can I pm you to see when I can visit your island? Thank you for planning this, I love that the update is bringing people together!☺


----------



## shellbell (Oct 21, 2021)

Zakira said:


> Can I pm you to see when I can visit your island?


Yes of course! Thank you so much!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 21, 2021)

shellbell said:


> @Dunquixote if you are open to donation by mail, add me as a switch friend and visit my island just so i'm registered as someone you can mail stuff to
> I will also post a signup sheet for large quantity drop offs at a later date, just so people will know their schedules better/not forget haha.
> 
> *you want us to donate nook mile items and ones that can be ordered from the catalogue (any variation or of each?) *
> ...



Sent you a request! Let me know when you’re free next time and I’ll stop by so it registers.


----------



## Vsmith (Oct 21, 2021)

1. I would be interested in Cataloguing.
2. I would be happy to help and donate items needed. Time traveling, no problem!
3. I am available 3pm to 3am EST. (I'm on pacific time)
4. Yes, ping me please.


----------



## xara (Oct 21, 2021)

shellbell said:


> Amazing! Let me know when you've added me and are available for a visit to my island to register the option to mail



i’ve sent you a friend request! i’m pretty much free whenever, so let me know what time works for you!


----------



## shellbell (Oct 21, 2021)

xara said:


> i’ve sent you a friend request! i’m pretty much free whenever, so let me know what time works for you!


Sent you a PM


----------



## Nayu (Oct 22, 2021)

shellbell said:


> Added my friend code SW-6597-6032-8705 (ShelliBean) to the OP for the option to mail donation items. I think this method works best for non TT-ers who will only be gathering a couple items per day. So I'm pinging some people too see if anyone is interested in registering for friend mail! If you are, add me, and let me know when you'll be available to pay a visit.
> 
> @Mary @DJStarstryker @Millysaurusrexjr @Nayu @xSany @ReeBear @b100ming @Edge



Hi!! I just added you  I think mailing items is the best option for me, since I won't TT and our time zones seem to be very different!

I'm very busy this week, so I'm not sure when I can visit you, but I'll let you know when I'm available! 

Thank you so much for organizing this!!


----------



## shellbell (Oct 25, 2021)

*We're about 10 Days from the update!*
@Bluelady @Mokuren @ReeBear @Dracule @Megaroni @corlee1289 @Dewy @FlimsyAxe @JasonAldeanMG@Vsmith
I’m pinging you guys because you were the ones who said were open to TT for furniture gathering. So I’m hoping to get a bigger starter pool from the TT-ers heehee.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Si5qjGOQhLpzw0gXGk4AkkqFQfBYBYSqpIDjh4GYJPw/edit?usp=sharing

Simply enter your tbt user name in the time slot(s) you think you can visit my island for dropping off your haul.

Please only 1 person per slot, but you can sign up for multiple slots.

I will PM you with a DODO code and other instructions when it’s your time. It’s still kinda far in the future so if you need a reminder, let me know, I can schedule a ping for you too.

I will make a separate document with the furnitures needed and stuff when the information is out so we can compare, which will probably be included in the PM.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 25, 2021)

shellbell said:


> *We're about 10 Days from the update!*
> @Bluelady @Mokuren @ReeBear @Dracule @Megaroni @corlee1289 @Dewy @FlimsyAxe @JasonAldeanMG@Vsmith
> I’m pinging you guys because you were the ones who said were open to TT for furniture gathering. So I’m hoping to get a bigger starter pool from the TT-ers heehee.
> 
> ...


I entered two time slots that I’ll be open to drop off! Hope that’s okay. I figured I’ll get a head start when the update hits for us, then drop off on Sunday. Then when I’m doing miscellaneous stuff and collecting, I can come by again on Thursday. C:


----------



## Megaroni (Oct 25, 2021)

shellbell said:


> *We're about 10 Days from the update!*
> @Bluelady @Mokuren @ReeBear @Dracule @Megaroni @corlee1289 @Dewy @FlimsyAxe @JasonAldeanMG@Vsmith
> I’m pinging you guys because you were the ones who said were open to TT for furniture gathering. So I’m hoping to get a bigger starter pool from the TT-ers heehee.
> 
> ...


I would love a ping/reminder before my times (I'll give my times sometime today or tomorrow)


----------



## Vsmith (Oct 25, 2021)

I entered a time slot, I hope I did it right. I would like a ping reminder.


----------



## shellbell (Oct 25, 2021)

Megaroni said:


> I would love a ping/reminder before my times (I'll give my times sometime today or tomorrow)


Awesome! just leave a post when you've done so, so I get can get an alert


----------



## Edge (Oct 25, 2021)

shellbell said:


> Added my friend code SW-6597-6032-8705 (ShelliBean) to the OP for the option to mail donation items. I think this method works best for non TT-ers who will only be gathering a couple items per day. So I'm pinging some people too see if anyone is interested in registering for friend mail! If you are, add me, and let me know when you'll be available to pay a visit.
> 
> @Mary @DJStarstryker @Millysaurusrexjr @Nayu @xSany @ReeBear @b100ming @Edge


Hi, yes I am open to mail donations. I am free Tuesday at 4:30 edt time or later.
edit: I’ve sent you a friend request.
I’m also free to do a visit now if you are.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Oct 25, 2021)

shellbell said:


> *We're about 10 Days from the update!*
> @Bluelady @Mokuren @ReeBear @Dracule @Megaroni @corlee1289 @Dewy @FlimsyAxe @JasonAldeanMG@Vsmith
> I’m pinging you guys because you were the ones who said were open to TT for furniture gathering. So I’m hoping to get a bigger starter pool from the TT-ers heehee.
> 
> ...


Can we sign up closer to the time we need to appear? Can we be on the mail list and the drop off list encase we don't have time to drop but can still mail items? 


I would love a ping please.


----------



## shellbell (Oct 25, 2021)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> Can we sign up closer to the time we need to appear? Can we be on the mail list and the drop off list encase we don't have time to drop but can still mail items?
> 
> 
> I would love a ping please.


Yes, you can sign up closer to the date, although if you sign up for a slot that's less than 24h in advance, I'd need some notification so I don't miss it.

And yes, you can be on both lists. Add me as a friend on Switch and let me know when you can visit for registering the mail option.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 25, 2021)

1) Yes.
2) Yes, I'd be willing to donate via mail, as I don't and won't TT. Friend request has been sent.
3) Weekends are generally fairly open from 12 PM ET - 2 AM ET, weekdays vary a lot, though generally around 9 PM ET or later is preferred.
4) Yes.


----------



## shellbell (Oct 29, 2021)

Hello everyone, just a friendly reminder that if you haven't signed up for any kind of donation methods, now's the time to do so. There's only a week left till the update!

Methods can be found in the OP. Thank you! 

@Mary @DJStarstryker @Millysaurusrexjr @satine @Nayu @Mokuren @xSany @ReeBear @StarlitGlitch @b100ming @corlee1289 @Dewy @FlimsyAxe


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 29, 2021)

I will enter in a time slot when I collected a good amount of items. I am sure I can get a lot in the first few days and I will TT like crazy. I may have also access to a treasure island but I have to wait and see


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hey I’d be interested in attending. I’ll definitely be trying to get the new items when the update comes out, so I’ll be time traveling to try and get them. I’m usually on everyday evening/night MST time. And I’d liked to get pinged as wel! 

edit: it might be best if I add you to send the items through mail (it also will help with my sending letters nook achievement)

2 edit: while I will be trying to get as many of the new items that I can, I’m not sure I’m buying the new DLC. Do you know if the DLC has furniture that can only be obtained that way? Or will all or most of the furniture be available at nooks?


----------



## shellbell (Oct 29, 2021)

Kitty2201 said:


> Hey I’d be interested in attending. I’ll definitely be trying to get the new items when the update comes out, so I’ll be time traveling to try and get them. I’m usually on everyday evening/night MST time. And I’d liked to get pinged as wel!
> 
> edit: it might be best if I add you to send the items through mail (it also will help with my sending letters nook achievement)
> 
> 2 edit: while I will be trying to get as many of the new items that I can, I’m not sure I’m buying the new DLC. Do you know if the DLC has furniture that can only be obtained that way? Or will all or most of the furniture be available at nooks?


Let me know when you've added me and when you can make a visit.

I'm pretty sure you don't need the DLC for the new Nook's Cranny orderables, as those are apart of the free update


----------



## shellbell (Oct 31, 2021)

There's still space for new people btw.
Was talking to @Fye and don't want to give off the impression it's limited spaces lol


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r (Nov 1, 2021)

Are you going to include new NookLink Items like the Nook Inc. Sweater; the Nook Inc. TP, & The Nook Inc. Balloon?


----------



## shellbell (Nov 1, 2021)

T0mn00kd3f3nd3r said:


> Are you going to include new NookLink Items like the Nook Inc. Sweater; the Nook Inc. TP, & The Nook Inc. Balloon?


No, considering anyone can order them themselves pretty easily and they are not the traditional "orderables".


----------



## Fraggle (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi! Yes I would be interested and I’m happy to Mail items as I will be TTing for new furniture.

I have sent you a Friend Request


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 1, 2021)

Sent you a friend request from Katniss.


----------



## shellbell (Nov 3, 2021)

Friends, the update is out.
Imma TT first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## jadetine (Nov 3, 2021)

@shellbell keep an eye on your mailbox


----------



## shellbell (Nov 3, 2021)

jadetine said:


> @shellbell keep an eye on your mailbox


Will do thank you!!


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 4, 2021)

@shellbell It looks like Cyrus does customize orderable items for bells. He was able to customize my Dreamy Shelves.

Should we still send you one of each variation or will one suffice?


----------



## shellbell (Nov 4, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> @shellbell It looks like Cyrus does customize orderable items for bells. He was able to customize my Dreamy Shelves.
> 
> Should we still send you one of each variation or will one suffice?


1 of each variation is good for now


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Nov 4, 2021)

Decided to go through with it!



Yes
a ) Yes b ) No, so I'd just do mail donations
*converts time zone* I think 7 pm EST - 10 EST Sun-Thur works best, but I could also do mornings 8 am-11 am Mon-Fri.
Sure!
Sent a friend request! I'm Star.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi! I am posting to tell you that I am sending you a black elegant bed.


----------



## shellbell (Nov 4, 2021)

For those who are already mailing me items: Thank you so much!!
Here is a list of things I've already got a physical of. I will use a nicer platform once the information is out 

Items acquired
*EDIT: using villagerDB list now of what is still needed*





						Catalog Priority for Pit by shellbell | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Catalog Priority for Pit, a list by shellbell containing 5 items




					villagerdb.com
				




I will update this list daily.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021

just pinging people who have signed up for mailing to see post above:

@StarlitGlitch @Edge @elo-chan @Dunquixote @xara @Zakira @Vsmith @~Kilza~ @Kitty2201 @Fraggle


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Nov 4, 2021)

shellbell said:


> For those who are already mailing me items: Thank you so much!!
> Here is a list of things I've already got a physical of. I will use a nicer platform once the information is out
> 
> Items acquired
> ...


Will you be taking 2.0 clothing items as well or just furniture for now? I dont see any on the list so I'm wondering 

Will send a friend request in a bit!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm still waiting on NH RNG to actually give me new furniture items so I can send them over. Hopefully it'll happen sooner rather than later!


----------



## shellbell (Nov 4, 2021)

FlimsyAxe said:


> Will you be taking 2.0 clothing items as well or just furniture for now? I dont see any on the list so I'm wondering
> 
> Will send a friend request in a bit!


Yes, I'll try for clothes too but priority is furniture haha. I just won't be putting any clothes on the list unless they're all the colours.


----------



## Telula (Nov 4, 2021)

1.) Yes, definitely!
2.)  a.) Yep!! b.) I've TTed plenty of times before, so sure!
3. I work Monday - Friday from 7:30 am to 5 pm US Pacific time, so after work and weekends I'm available.  I'll probably send by mail more often because it might be easier for me to do.
4.)  Yes please.


----------



## jadetine (Nov 5, 2021)

shellbell said:


> For those who are already mailing me items: Thank you so much!!
> Here is a list of things I've already got a physical of. I will use a nicer platform once the information is out
> 
> Items acquired
> ...



Hi @shellbell
Here's an active list of what I have access to. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1I1ywJSReWpOCGbD33Yj1npVpYgDeDi1EwseGRVypQJQ/edit?usp=sharing
If the 3rd column says "physical" then I have it ready to donate to your island. Can I be added onto the ping list for delivery? Sorry I'm so wishy washy XD.

If you can't see the spreadsheet, here it is instead, but not as easily filterable:


*Item**Type**Physical copy vs in Catalog only*Afternoon-tea setHousewares Base FurnitureCatalogAmazing machineHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyBacklit signWall-mountedCatalog onlyBaobabHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalbasket bagHandheldCatalog onlyBistro tableHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyBlood-orange juiceFoodCatalog onlybottle crate (black)Housewares Base FurniturePhysicalCactusHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalcandle chandelierCeiling DécorPhysicalCarton beverageMiscellaneous Tabletop FurniturePhysicalCastle gateHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalCastle towerHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalCastle wallHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalcement mixer (blue)Housewares Base FurniturePhysicalChainsawHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyChillwaveMusicCatalog onlyCooking toolsMiscellaneous Tabletop FurniturePhysicalcool chair (silver)Housewares Base FurniturePhysicalCool Dining TableHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalcool side tableHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalcopy machine (white)Housewares Base FurniturePhysicalCorner clothing rackHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyCounter tableHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalDecorative pillarHousewares Base FurniturePhysicaldessert carrierMiscellaneous Tabletop FurnitureCatalog onlyDispenserMiscellaneous Tabletop FurnitureCatalog onlydormant volcano (fall peak)Housewares Base FurniturePhysicalDreamy bear toyMiscellaneous Tabletop FurniturePhysicalDress MannequinHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlydusterHandheldCatalog onlyElegant DresserHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalelegant sofa (gold)Housewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyEvergreen ashHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyFancy water pitcherMiscellaneous Tabletop FurnitureCatalog onlyFestive WreathWall-mountedPhysicalFluorescent LightCeiling DecorPhysicalframed photoMiscellaneous Tabletop FurnitureCatalog onlyFried riceFoodCatalogFroggy chair (green, orange)Housewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyfuroshiki bagHandheldCatalog onlyGlass showcaseHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyHanging clothing rackHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyHanging Cube LightCeiling decorCatalog onlyHanging Guide SignCeiling decorCatalog onlyiced coffeeFoodPhysicalIced lemon teaFoodPhysicalInspection equipmentHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyInstant NoodlesMiscellaneous Tabletop FurniturePhysicaliv dripHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyjackhammerHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalK.K. BashmentMusicCatalogK.K. BreakMusicCatalogK.K. ChorinhoMusicCatalogK.K. DubMusicCatalogK.K. FugueMusicCatalogK.K. HopMusicCatalogK.K. KhoomeiMusicCatalogK.K. LoversMusicCatalogK.K. PolkaMusicCatalogK.K. Robot SynthMusicCatalogK.K. Slack-KeyMusicCatalogKK Slack KeyMusicCatalog onlyLab chairHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalLily-pad tableHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalLuncheon Plate MealMiscellaneous Tabletop FurniturePhysicalMakeup pouchMiscellaneous Tabletop FurniturePhysicalMounted mountain bikeHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlynigirizushiFoodCatalog onlyoffice cabinetHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalOwl clockMiscellaneous Tabletop FurniturePhysicalPilafFoodPhysicalPine TreeHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalPitcher plantCatalogpopcorn snack setMiscellaneous Tabletop FurniturePhysicalPotted starter plantsCatalogProjection screenHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalranch bed (natural)Housewares Base FurniturePhysicalRanch CupboardHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalReception ChairHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalround light fixture (black)Ceiling DécorPhysicalsafety railing (silver)Housewares Base FurniturePhysicalSandwich plate mealMiscellaneous Tabletop FurniturePhysicalScooterHousewares Base FurnitureCatalogShaded Pendant LampCeiling decorCatalog onlyShort file cabinetHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalShoyu ramenFoodCatalog onlysilver confetti blower (green)Housewares Base FurniturePhysicalSimple bedHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlySimple stoolHousewares Base FurnitureCatalogSimple vanityHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyskateboard (pink)Miscellaneous Tabletop FurniturePhysicalSmall covered round tableHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalSnackMiscellaneous Tabletop FurniturePhysicalSnare drumHousewares Base FurnitureCatalogspaceship control panelHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalSpaghetti genoveseFoodCatalogstained -glass light (green&red)Ceiling DécorPhysicalSteamrollerHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalStepladderHousewares Base FurnitureCatalogStewpotMiscellaneous Tabletop FurnitureCatalog onlyStrapped booksMiscellaneous Tabletop FurnitureCatalog onlystrawberry sodaFoodPhysicalSturdy Office DeskHousewares Base FurniturePhysicalSuper premium nigirizushiMiscellaneous Tabletop FurnitureCatalogTabletop POP DisplayMiscellaneous Tabletop FurniturePhysicalTankHousewares Base FurniturePhysicaltheremin (natural wood)Housewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyToothbrush-and-cup setMiscellaneous Tabletop FurnitureCatalog onlytoriiHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyTractorHousewares Base FurnitureCatalogUpright speakerMiscellaneous Tabletop FurnitureCatalog onlyVeggie Plate MealMiscellaneous Tabletop FurnitureCatalog onlyvintage sofaHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlywall planter (white)Wall-mountedPhysicalWashbasinHousewares Base FurnitureCatalog onlyWinnowing machineHousewares Base FurnitureCatalogWristwatchMiscellaneous Tabletop FurnitureCatalogYunomi teacup (green)Miscellaneous Tabletop FurniturePhysical

I live in spreadsheets, so I can generate a list of items that are not on your list and bring them whenever ready.


----------



## nananc (Nov 5, 2021)

would love to attend
a ) are keen to ***donate 
student, so flexible anytime
would like to be pinged if/when I open and updates
name is laadeedaa. I time traveled a bit for moving villager homes, so have a few items.


----------



## AmyK (Nov 5, 2021)

I’d be happy to support if you’re still looking for people.
No problem if not or if you prefer people who can really push forward, though!

1 Would love to help out if I can 
2a Keen to donate for sure! Would keep TT as an option if needed.
3 Changes from week to week, but usually it’s either in the mornings or in the evenings.
4 Pings welcome!


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi!

I’m going to mail you the items after adding your SW FC and visiting your island :3

- I would be interested in attending
- Will be donating and open to TT
- Available all day Monday and Fridays, evenings during the rest of the week (7-10PM EST)
- PING ME! :3

When are you available for me to come visit to register you so I can mail stuff?


----------



## shellbell (Nov 5, 2021)

corlee1289 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I’m going to mail you the items after adding your SW FC and visiting your island :3
> 
> ...


anytime!


----------



## AmyK (Nov 6, 2021)

Sent you a friend request! My account name starts with N


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello, if you still need people to help out, I would love too!


100% would be interested in attending!
Very keen to donate items and I have no problem with TT since I'm doing it a lot at the moment.
EST time is kinda hard for me because I'm in New Zealand, but at the moment I can be available between 4pm and 6pm EST time. I can do any day right now.
I don't mind getting pinged!


----------



## nananc (Nov 6, 2021)

*List of items (mainly furniture)*

So based on the list of 9000+ items, I have compiled a list of most new added furniture (did not include most decorative items/ceiling/food/clothes).

This way, we can figure out what we need to collect. There are art set, baby set, castle wall set, cool set, country set, dreamy set, elegant set, moss set, mad set, messy set, moroccan set, nordic set, patchwork set, space set, vintage set, simple set. (The main furniture sets are bolded.)

These are the main sets. There is also a lot of hospital furniture, some Japanese furniture added in.

Other major things include factory equipment, cargos, cartons,
office items, shopping mall items/furniture, football game items, new types of screens and curtains.

I think this list might be a way for us to know what we are missing and what we should accumulate. Please add to the list items that you think should be included.

*It would also be helpful to figure out what items are from the DLC, and what are main game items. Heard that the elegant set is from the dlc?*


Japan alcove
Aluminum sign
Samurai Armor
*Art chair/table set*
Asian ceiling lanterns (two types)
*Baby furniture set; *
Banner flag
Barricade
Basket fish/fish pile
Beach parasol
Bean chair/stalk
Hospital bed
Belt conveyor
Japan bench
Plastic bottle
Shampoo bottle
Box stool
Box wood
Broadcasting table
Buffet
Parasol table
*Castle gate/tower/screen/medieval street wall*
Cake box
Capsule toy
Cardboard pile
Western carriage
Ceiling chandelier (two types)
Japan chest
China ceiling
City cycle
Clean tools
Color box shelf/box shelf side/mirror
Conference table
*Cool set*
Copier/copy
*Counter/chair/register*
Retro counter
*Country set inc kitchen stuff*
Crane game
Dead tree
Decorative plate
Stainless dishwasher
*Clothes glass/display clothes/clothes round/display stand*
Luxury display stand/open display stand
Doctor table
Dotmatrix display
*Dreamy set bed, bear, ceiling, rabbit, unicorn, shelf, dressed up doll, etc.*
Drip (for hospital)
Dust corner
Electric board ceiling/signboard/
*Elegant set (formerly rococo)*
Examination bed
Factory detector
Fence remake
File cabinet (two types)
Float bird
Flower showcase
Wall frame
Froggy chair/table/
Frozen machine/
Fryers
Gaming chair/desk
Garden chair/table
Gear horizontal/vertical
Glass bottle/glass jar
*Gold altar/armor/vase etc set*
Grain fan
Hand rail
Hanger rack
Hanging panel ceiling
Hanging shelf ceiling
Hospital bed modern
Ice case retro
Fruit jar
Juice case/juice case stool/
Compact kitchen
Karaoke tv thing
Stainless kitchen
Bankers lamp
Cube lamp/ceiling
Lamp sign
Lavatory faucet
Lowboard Japan/low table Japan
*Set Moss balloon/bottle/chair/fountain/ceiling light/shelf/statue etc
Mad chair/machine/ etc set *
Magazine rack
Makeup pouch
Mannequins child and man and woman
Massage chair
Massage chair retro/
Medicine shelf
*Messy bed/sofa/table etc set *
Milk can
Mirror ball ceiling
Big mirror
Mirror powder room
Model kit box/set
*Moroccan set*
Music box
*Nordic set *
Nursery plant
Office set
Wood open shelf
Operation tool
*Outdoor carry/chair/kitchen/table set*
Owl clock
Partition desk
*Patchwork bed etc set *
Peacock chair
Photo frame
Pickles turnip
Square pillar
Plant shelf
Plastic chest
Plate table
Platform cart
Poster stand
Quiz table
Hood range
*Reception chair/counter/arch/register*
Remains arch etc set
Robot arm
Rock drill
Roll box pallet
Round stool/table/small table
Salad bar
Salewagon
Sample case
Scaffold
School chair/locker
Scooter
Scoreboard
Screen curtain
Japan screen
Screen leaf
Simple screen
Wood screen (different types)
Transport seat
*Space chair/bed/control panel/table etc. set *
Shoe box
Shopping basket/cart
Shop torso
Showcase cake
Stadium sign
*Simple table/sofa/bed/etc set*
Skateboard
Ski
Snacks opened
Spectator fence/stadium light etc
Stained light ceiling
Japan staircase
Stock pot
Sterilizer
Stool box
Stop bench
Storeshelf
Streetlamp flag
Stuck sword
Sushi igeta bamboo
Table square simple (big and small)
Tablet
Stainless table
Tank (factory)
Theremin
Throne
trolly/tractor/simple car/fancy car/yacht other vehicles;
Turntable
Tv video (video player retro)
Used papers
Luxury vase/celadon/vase (regular)
Vine decoration/hang chair
*Vintage /chest/desk/table/sofa set ; *
WC room
Graceful washstand
wheat field
Wood locker/shelf/shelf wall/
Toolbag etc


----------



## shellbell (Nov 6, 2021)

OK, the sheet is ready. If you'd like to help organize and list all of the items in 2.0, please read the instructions and start categorizing! if you have any questions ask them in the thread or send a PM









						Let's Categorize 2.0 Update Items!
					

Welcome!   Hello! Please read this introduction before changing The Item List. The goal of this sheet is to place every item in the 2.0 update into nice, neat categories so that when the time comes to sort things into lots, each lot can contain a thematic category instead of just a bunch of rando...




					docs.google.com
				





This is basically to help me group them, it's not official or anything!


----------



## b100ming (Nov 6, 2021)

It’s gonna take a while for me. My grades aren’t where they are supposed to be yet.


----------



## shellbell (Nov 6, 2021)

b100ming said:


> It’s gonna take a while for me. My grades aren’t where they are supposed to be yet.


no worries! it's not a requirement


----------



## nananc (Nov 6, 2021)

shellbell said:


> OK, the sheet is ready. If you'd like to help organize and list all of the items in 2.0, please read the instructions and start categorizing! if you have any questions ask them in the thread or send a PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good. Can you start with a few categories (give us examples) so we can add categories.
Are chairs a category, or hanging lights?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi there! If you're still accepting entries, I'd love to help. I wasn't sure if I could help since I don't TT, but I think I can help fill in some gaps at least.

Yes, I'd love to attend~
I'll donate what I can. No TT, though, so it'll probably only be a few items.
Timezone is EDT/EST. Available intermittently from 2 p.m. to 6 p.m. Always available from 10:30 p.m to midnight.
Sure! You can ping me.
I'm sending a friend request shortly (name is Zia). I'll be around tonight to visit if you're also free, and I can send/drop some items right away~


----------



## shellbell (Nov 6, 2021)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Hi there! If you're still accepting entries, I'd love to help. I wasn't sure if I could help since I don't TT, but I think I can help fill in some gaps at least.
> 
> Yes, I'd love to attend~
> I'll donate what I can. No TT, though, so it'll probably only be a few items.
> ...


saw this a little late, let me know when you're free


----------



## nananc (Nov 6, 2021)

shellbell said:


> OK, the sheet is ready. If you'd like to help organize and list all of the items in 2.0, please read the instructions and start categorizing! if you have any questions ask them in the thread or send a PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops, I saw the category list. It's on another sheet. Sorry!


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 6, 2021)

Has anyone actually had new items in Nooks Cranny from the update? I have gone two weeks ahead before my session and I have found four new items.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 6, 2021)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> Has anyone actually had new items in Nooks Cranny from the update? I have gone two weeks ahead before my session and I have found four new items.


Not so far. The only I've been able to get new items so far (outside of other users) has been through the HHP store, from Wisp, and sometimes from balloons.


----------



## shellbell (Nov 6, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> Not so far. The only I've been able to get new items so far (outside of other users) has been through the HHP store, from Wisp, and sometimes from balloons.


 i didn't think about wisp


----------



## shellbell (Nov 7, 2021)

VillagerDB has updated with 2.0 items so I made a list of what's still missing:





						Catalog Priority for Pit by shellbell | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Catalog Priority for Pit, a list by shellbell containing 5 items




					villagerdb.com
				




So much nicer than my spreadsheets


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 7, 2021)

@shellbell I think I missed the ping and this completely slipped my mind for a few days (new meds and update were a bad combo for my brain :’) I have a few of the missing items, but the mailing method would probably work best?


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 7, 2021)

shellbell said:


> VillagerDB has updated with 2.0 items so I made a list of what's still missing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good. I might actually have a chance to give some items at our meetup tomorrow morning…..Unless that changes today.

Tonight, after work  I’ll make a list of the items that I was able to get.


----------



## shellbell (Nov 7, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> @shellbell I think I missed the ping and this completely slipped my mind for a few days (new meds and update were a bad combo for my brain :’) I have a few of the missing items, but the mailing method would probably work best?


no worries! whatever method works best for you, let me know when you've added me and when you're available to visit to register


----------



## Dracule (Nov 7, 2021)

Hey, @shellbell. Would I be able to drop off items in like 20ish minutes? I figured I’d do it early since I’m not busy, lol.


----------



## Fraggle (Nov 7, 2021)

I’ve got a few on the priority list that are going to start coming through, Shell


----------



## shellbell (Nov 7, 2021)

Dracule said:


> Hey, @shellbell. Would I be able to drop off items in like 20ish minutes? I figured I’d do it early since I’m not busy, lol.


no problem, pm me when you're ready


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 7, 2021)

shellbell said:


> no worries! whatever method works best for you, let me know when you've added me and when you're available to visit to register


Hello, I’ve sent you a friend request and I’d be available in an hour or so to make the initial visit and to drop off a few pieces :3


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 7, 2021)

1. I would love to attend!
Right now I'm trying to save up TBT just to finish cataloguing all 1.0 items TwT so you doing this is amazing thank you.

Edit: 4 as well! I'm Work From Home so I'm free almost any time.


----------



## Telula (Nov 7, 2021)

I've got some things in my inventory that I can drop off if I can stop by real quick!


----------



## Mokuren (Nov 7, 2021)

shellbell said:


> VillagerDB has updated with 2.0 items so I made a list of what's still missing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure I have most of the items in my catalog. Strange I really rhought they are laying around? I can reorder them tho


----------



## ryuk (Nov 7, 2021)

hi!! i am interested in attending a cataloguing event with the new items. i have a couple 2.0 items to donate but i’m not sure if you still need them. i’m currently a tt-er and am checking my nook’s cranny every ingame day in the hopes of finding new items so i could definitely help w that and would be down to send them thru the mail!
i have super open availability right now so that isn’t a problem! and also i’d love to be pinged for updates. thanks!!

edit: just saw your villagerdb list, going through it now. so far i have instant noodles, nigirizushi, sandwich plate meal, square bathtub & yunomi teacup from your list!


----------



## shellbell (Nov 7, 2021)

Telula said:


> I've got some things in my inventory that I can drop off if I can stop by real quick!


Hi, I won't be available for a few hours, i'll PM you when I am. Thank you!
oh, also, please check the *new* list I made today, just to minimize dupes
it's for items still needed 





						Catalog Priority for Pit by shellbell | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Catalog Priority for Pit, a list by shellbell containing 5 items




					villagerdb.com


----------



## Telula (Nov 7, 2021)

shellbell said:


> Hi, I won't be available for a few hours, i'll PM you when I am. Thank you!
> oh, also, please check the *new* list I made today, just to minimize dupes
> it's for items still needed
> 
> ...



Can do!  I'll be having dinner with the family at around 5pm, so if I don't answer right away that's why.


----------



## AmyK (Nov 8, 2021)

Mailed the patchwork chair! I'll see if I can find anything else later today.


----------



## xara (Nov 8, 2021)

mailed you the patchwork chair last night, and the yoga mat just now! sorry that i started helping out so late — life got in the way, and i wasn’t able to start playing the update until yesterday.


----------



## b100ming (Nov 8, 2021)

Is the rolling cart 2.0???


----------



## shellbell (Nov 8, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Is the rolling cart 2.0???


Yes. Looks like this








						Rolling Cart | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

Rolling Cart can be found in New Horizons and New Leaf.




					villagerdb.com


----------



## b100ming (Nov 8, 2021)

shellbell said:


> Yes. Looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the red one!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021



b100ming said:


> I have the red one!


If you need it


----------



## Vsmith (Nov 8, 2021)

I just dropped off some stuff, there's a lot of cool things!! For example a frozen drink machine, a yacht, and etc!! I can't wait to start cataloguing to see all the cool things!!!


----------



## xara (Nov 8, 2021)

just mailed you a skull rug!


----------



## shellbell (Nov 8, 2021)

b100ming said:


> I have the red one!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021
> 
> ...


already have it! thank you though 
you can check this list for the items still needed:





						Catalog Priority for Pit by shellbell | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Catalog Priority for Pit, a list by shellbell containing 5 items




					villagerdb.com
				




getting really close >.<


----------



## AmyK (Nov 9, 2021)

Mailing the simple vanity in a bit!


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Nov 9, 2021)

Oh, I found a light-wood flooring tile that I could send over with some send-over setup.

Throwing my hat in with:
1) Yes
2) Happy to donate anything I spot
3) I'm most available friday-monday and wednesdays, daytime and evening hours (Central), and Tuesday and Thursday in the afternoon.
4. Yes


----------



## shellbell (Nov 9, 2021)

Demeter_Deme said:


> Oh, I found a light-wood flooring tile that I could send over with some send-over setup.
> 
> Throwing my hat in with:
> 1) Yes
> ...


Hello, I've accepted your friend request, please PM me about when you're available to visit thank you!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi Shellbell, 

I would love to help! I have an island thats empty and also can contribute and happy to donate everything that I can encounter. I specialize in clothes if that is okay with occasional items


----------



## Corrie (Nov 9, 2021)

OMG this is freaking _amazing_!! It opens on Friday but will it be available on other days after that?


----------



## shellbell (Nov 9, 2021)

Corrie said:


> OMG this is freaking _amazing_!! It opens on Friday but will it be available on other days after that?


yes

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Biancasbotique said:


> Hi Shellbell,
> 
> I would love to help! I have an island thats empty and also can contribute and happy to donate everything that I can encounter. I specialize in clothes if that is okay with occasional items


oo thank you for offering! Just doing furniture and rugs (some walls) atm.
I'm almost ready to open, just missing a few items (list is in the op). I could ping you on Friday (opening day) if you'd like.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey @shellbell! I noticed that I have these on your remaining list:

Coconut Mat
Dark-wood Flooring Tile
Green Exquisite Rug
Light Square Tile
Stage Rug

Let me know when you’d like them. :3


----------



## shellbell (Nov 9, 2021)

Dracule said:


> Hey @shellbell! I noticed that I have these on your remaining list:
> 
> Coconut Mat
> Dark-wood Flooring Tile
> ...


I would love them <3
sent you a PM


----------



## shellbell (Nov 10, 2021)

Update:
Guys all furniture items are ready and we're down to the last 8 rugs! ☺

Tomorrow, I will be opening up the island to you *VIPs* ahead of the Friday opening schedule.
@Mokuren @Bluelady @satine @Dracule @Edge @jadetine @JasonAldeanMG @Dunquixote @xara @Zakira @Vsmith @~Kilza~ @Kitty2201 @Fraggle @Telula @nananc @FraudulentDimetrodon @Demeter_Deme
@AmyK 
Also, I can't match these two IGN to the belltree users:
Amy, Roriander
Please let me know who you are so I can ping you ;_;
Also also, let me know if I missed you as someone who sent me a letter but isn't in this ping batch. I think i did! >.<

I'll PM a DODO to you all and leave the island open from 2pm-10pm EST, so come at your leisure 
I estimate it will take approx 45 mins to catalogue all the furniture items (excluding rugs) without flight interruptions.

If you cannot make it don't worry: if you post to visit in the actual catalog island thread, you can skip the line that day OR PM me your preferred time, and I'll open just for you :3

Thank you all so much, collecting this many items in this short amount of time wouldn't have been possible without your help. I'm very grateful.


----------



## AmyK (Nov 10, 2021)

shellbell said:


> Also, I can't match these two IGN to the belltree users:
> Amy, Roriander


Amy is me! Since Amy is a “very much not available” name on any platform…
I just added the first letter of my town name here lol

I’m amazed how much work you all have put into this…
Never thought the whole thing would be close to completion in such a short amount of time


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 10, 2021)

I have a *blue exercise mat* and *imperial rug.* Would someone be willing to mail it to Shellbell for me? I didn’t sign up for the mailing list.


----------



## shellbell (Nov 11, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I have a *blue exercise mat* and *imperial rug.* Would someone be willing to mail it to Shellbell for me? I didn’t sign up for the mailing list.


wow i saw this suuuper late. you can drop it off tomorrow if you're going to visit to catalog if you like.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 11, 2021)

shellbell said:


> Update:
> Guys all furniture items are ready and we're down to the last 8 rugs! ☺
> 
> Tomorrow, I will be opening up the island to you *VIPs* ahead of the Friday opening schedule.
> ...



My switch name is the same as it is here . There is a chance I might not be able to make it. I’ll pm you if I need to reschedule.


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 11, 2021)

shellbell said:


> wow i saw this suuuper late. you can drop it off tomorrow if you're going to visit to catalog if you like.


Cool. I’ll do that.


----------

